# "Template" page on MA2



## ryoji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All.

Brand new to CB and already got questions!

Trying to see if there's away to create a template page on MA2. Example, I want to make faders 1-5 my intensity master and the rest whatever I needed to be. When I go into another page I would like fader 1-5 to stay the same.

How would I do that?

Any help would be awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## rochem (Apr 13, 2015)

Fix is the command you want. You can Fix the faders that you want to preserve, and they'll remain there when you change pages. The syntax is pretty straightforward - [Fix] [Executor] [#].


----------



## MikeJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Or just press the fix hardkey and then any executor button.


----------



## ryoji (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you guys!

Super helpful.

ryoji


----------

